# New Here. Need help with Ultrasound Results



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello all! 
I know your not doctors but you all seem to explain things better than my doctors.
I am 25 and have had palpatations on and off since age 16. I finally have a primary who checked my thyroid. I had a TSH of 0.17 range 0.34-3.0. She referred me to an ENDO. Endo immediately felt a nodule and enlarged thyroid upon physical exam. They also did blood work and all came back as normal as possible. They ordered an ultrasound. The reults are as follows:

Indication: Hyperthyroid

The right lobe measures 5.7x2.1x1.9 cm and the left 5.5x1.6x1.6 cm. The isthmus is about 2mm thick. There is a large complex cyst in the upper pole of the right lobe. This measures 2.1x1.1x1.2 cm. There is an irregular nodular density projecting into the cyst from its anterior margin. A small cyst about 2x3 mm in size is seen in the left lobe. No other nodules are seen. There are no calcifications seen in the gland. No cervical lymph nodes were identified.

Impression: There is a complex cyst in the right lobe which has an irregular nodular density projecting inward from its anterior wall. Ultrasound guided aspiration of this lesion should probably be considered.

Thats all for the report. Before ultrasound was even done ENDO made my appt with another ENDO to talk about results. I will definitely be getting a biopsy they said on the 22nd. I would appreciate any translations into Lamens terms.

Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> Hello all!
> I know your not doctors but you all seem to explain things better than my doctors.
> I am 25 and have had palpatations on and off since age 16. I finally have a primary who checked my thyroid. I had a TSH of 0.17 range 0.34-3.0. She referred me to an ENDO. Endo immediately felt a nodule and enlarged thyroid upon physical exam. They also did blood work and all came back as normal as possible. They ordered an ultrasound. The reults are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hello there and welcome!! Your doc really seems on top of things. Of course you must have this biopsy to rule in or rule out cancer. The result of that will determine the next step.

I sure hope the biopsy comes back clean but if it does not, you will probably be scheduled for surgical removal (ablation) of your thyroid.

My experience has shown that we must take one day at a time here.

You "really" do have a good doctor so that is a real advantage and blessing.

Do you know if you had any of the following tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

And most importantly, how are you feeling? Are you real symptomatic?


----------



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have had all of those blood tests. They didn't give me numbers and I have picked up a copy but they are "perfect" as far as the labs ranges go. The only time I had one number off was Sept. 2010 and the was the TSH I mentioned. My ENDO I see is a PA and she thinks is just thyroiditis, but I don't agree. I have good days and bad days. My main symptom that I have always noticed is my rapid heart beat. It is very random so they are probably going to have me see a cardiologist. My primary had me cut down my caffeine to see if that was my heart problem. I actually feel worse without. Every couple days I have chest pains and I never had them before. I go throud moods of depression and irritablilty. My husband and daughter suffer from that the most. It is nice to finally have some reason for the way I feel. I have been complaining to doctors for years and they tell me I extremely healthy on paper. The week before my visit to talk biopsy they want to run my thyroid levels again. I do that on the 15th

What do they mean by complex nodule and the density? Is my thyroid fairly large?

I don't think they have run TBII or TPO. I will have to get a copy of those labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> I have had all of those blood tests. They didn't give me numbers and I have picked up a copy but they are "perfect" as far as the labs ranges go. The only time I had one number off was Sept. 2010 and the was the TSH I mentioned. My ENDO I see is a PA and she thinks is just thyroiditis, but I don't agree. I have good days and bad days. My main symptom that I have always noticed is my rapid heart beat. It is very random so they are probably going to have me see a cardiologist. My primary had me cut down my caffeine to see if that was my heart problem. I actually feel worse without. Every couple days I have chest pains and I never had them before. I go throud moods of depression and irritablilty. My husband and daughter suffer from that the most. It is nice to finally have some reason for the way I feel. I have been complaining to doctors for years and they tell me I extremely healthy on paper. The week before my visit to talk biopsy they want to run my thyroid levels again. I do that on the 15th
> 
> What do they mean by complex nodule and the density? Is my thyroid fairly large?
> 
> I don't think they have run TBII or TPO. I will have to get a copy of those labs.


Complex nodule usually means that part of the nodule is cystic (fluid filled) and part of it has a good blood supply. Density means solid and this is suspicious for cancer but "only" suspicious. It must be ruled in or ruled out.


----------

